# Bug Out Bags...Little Help



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Im kinda new to prepping(only for 6 months). Im trying to make bug out bags for me and my wife and wanted to know what i should have in them as a defiant. I have now (flashlights(led) medical,tape,gloves,knives,solar chargers,multi tool,water bottle, multi tool) Im sure there is much more please help? Budget is little tight so be nice 

-Mike


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

Honestly you can think of thousands of things to put in your bag.. ( Seeds for crops. 2 pair socks 2 pair underwear clothing on person will wear jacket and pack 2 mres or prepackage food, water, ammo firearms batteries... rope or bought string to set up lean to ( rigged sticks and cover to provide shelter from overhead coverage. gold or liquor for barter.. sewing kit fire kit knife flashlight. glasses sunscreen hygiene ... all these things. In all honesty it depends on your situation do you have bug out location or are you going to be hoofing it to a team.. all this depends on what you should have in your bag.

Essentials are defense .. food/water and shelter anything to help with those. Don't forget you don't want your bag too heavy where you can not move quickly or long distances . put your packing in a pack an walk off roads for distances or hike and train your body to cary the weight and become comfortable then you can add more.



Good Luck


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

i found this but its hilarious... yet hold true.. haha Google Image Result for http://zombease.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/zombease-bob-checklist-postcard-size1.png


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

MP... I'd suggest a scan of the forums. This discussion has been had many times. Then... if you have specific questions... post those.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input. I def would do some searching . I didnt want to make it too heavy esp for my wife . I think about it if its really going to come to this. I live on the jersey shore and hurricane sandy was terrible... No power gas for weeks.... Gas had lines for 2-3 hours...It was crazy. That is whats making me prep.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

MP,

I am in the same boat as you. I have put together a BOB with what I feel are the basics. I will add and subtract as time goes on, but I am attempting to do all this without spending a fortune. Inventory the items that you have in your home. You might be surprised what items you may find that can go in your bag/preps. Also, where possible, use multi-use items. For instance, toilet paper can be great for obvious reasons, but it also serves a fire starter purpose.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i know its hard to ask specific questions when you dont know what to be asking.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea def rough, but thanks for all the help


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Look at your bug out bag as your camping bag and your about to go on a 2 week camping trip into the alaskan wilderness or the arid south west depending on your location. You wont likely go too far wrong. Then go test that baby out for the week end a few times including a few times of humping it 5-10 miles. The last thing you want to do is find out your gear doesnt work as advertised or that it wont hold up to the demand you put on them. Understand too that a BOB will be considerably different than a INCH bag as well, so make sure your putting the bag together for the appropriate scenario for which you intend to use it for.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lunatic, def man..Im makign a bag for my wife and daughter. We were in the middle of hurricane sandy it was rough. Def dont want to experience that again


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bug out from where to where. Distance you expect to travel to a safe location where you have better support? 
Summer bag different than winter bag in many areas.
All thing you need to consider. To much in a bug out bag cam hold you back.
For some it maybe 5 gallons extra gas in the trunk for other enough food for a two day drive or walk
Water is a must no madder what some type of protection, Hand held GPS with way points already marked.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Smitty901...I like the hand held gps. I didnt think of that.. thanks man ....Love the advice


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

there is a bob list here on the forum, personally i dont like it...but some may find it useful.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Yzinger...Yea i saw it, its ALOT. def too much for me...but some of it is great


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> @Smitty901...I like the hand held gps. I didnt think of that.. thanks man ....Love the advice


 Things you learn from dry runs. We tested second sons and granddaughter routes here and saw in a worst case they may need to go cross county for part of the trip. 
By loading Known safe points in you don't have to change your focus.
Test your ideas see how they work as they say war game it find the good the bad. We have time yet it is not going to crash down yet.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Smitty901...Love it awesome advice. I will def test out more routes


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the repsonses


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

The hurricane was a good learning opportunity. Remeber what you needed, what you wish you had, and what was not needed. That way at least you have a baseline to start with. Lunatic make a great point that there are differnt bags for different situations. I made the mistake of trying to create one all-around bag, it was way to heavy and I had to reassess the purpose of the bag(s).


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont try to play "Captain Save a Gang of Ho's" either so to speak. If you have to travel a long distance consider caching some supplies along your possible routes so that you dont have to "be a beast of burden". The more reasonable you can keep your pack weight without giving up anything in return the better and the faster you can move.

When I lived in the PNW (or So Cal) for a couple of years I had stashes of fuel and food along the route back to Texas. Yeah it was a bit of a logistical night mare due to the fuel, but it was well worth it should there have been a major problem and I needed to bug out. I could have walked out or driven out to a safer location as dictated by circumstances.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lololol


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree , great advice


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Like the old saying....travel light, freeze at night....Do not let anyone tell you how light or heavy your BOB should be....put one together for your area and train with it.....you will figure it out....


Not true anymore due to advancement of insulating material. My Wiggy's bag weighs next to nothing and keeps me very warm at low temps. Core skills play a part as well, knowing how to insulate using natural materials.


----------

